# Youth Fingerless Mitts - Adult Size!



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Pattern from plzsendchocolate @ Instructables
Worsted Weight
7-8 Needle
These mitts are meant to be tight fitting
Cast on 28 (24 for smaller size)
Row 1-4, seed stitch
Row 5, knit
Rows 5-27, stockinette stitch
Row 28, purl - end of row cast on 5
Row 29, knit - end of row cast on 5
Row 30, purl
Row 31, knit
Row 32, purl
Row 33, knit
Row 34, Cast off first 5 then purl
Row 35, Cast off first 5 then knit
Row 36, Cast off 1, purl across
Row 37, Cast off 1, knit across
Row 38, Repeat row 36
Row 39, Repeat row 37
Row 40, purl
Rows 41-52 Seed Stitch or Rib Stitch
Bind off loosely - leave a long tail
Block
Fold in half and join with Kitchener Stitch - weave around thumb


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Am going to knit some of these for our mid december Christmas Fair in aid of Ty Hafan Childrens' Hospice here in Wales.
Thank you so much,
Chris


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Chris, How touching  I will be thinking of them being at the benefit.


----------



## MRSCippy (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for this. I've made a few already for Christmas. Different types, designs, dpn's, flat and 2 on circulars. Lookers like I can make more.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

MRSCippy said:


> Thanks for this. I've made a few already for Christmas. Different types, designs, dpn's, flat and 2 on circulars. Lookers like I can make more.


This crazy pattern is absolutely contagious, isn't it? I think it's because they are so simple and can be made with several variations. Enjoy!


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

They are just what I was looking for - something simple and fast that doesn't need lots of concentration and with our cold winter starting to bite will be much appreciated.
Thanks again,
Chris
xx


----------



## Winnie9901 (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow love these  would you have an easy crochet pattern for fingerless mitts? Thank you Winnie


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pattern


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

Cute, just the type pattern I've been looking for, thanks!!


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Winnie9901 said:


> Wow love these  would you have an easy crochet pattern for fingerless mitts? Thank you Winnie


Sorry, Winnie. Someone else will have to help you with a crochet pattern. I don't crochet. The best I can do with knitting is to copy someone else's simple pattern!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern.!
Maybe the new "VA Yarners" can make some for the homeless veteran patients.
Our group has knitted an American flag to hang in the Lobby. Some one suggested we do a POW flag next; but I think something wearable would be more interesting.
We need a source of yarn donations, too. I have SOME yarn I can spare; but I've been too broke to buy yarn and I've diminished my stash, big time.
Of course, THAT cloud has a silver lining.....I think. :lol:


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for your pattern. I have been watching for simple mittens patterns in smaller sizes.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, Love this as it comes till the fingertips, simple to make.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. A few Christmases ago, I knit 13 pairs of fingerless gloves as gifts for co-workers and friends. I mostly used leftover yarn. I'm still getting thank-yous for these--a few days ago from a friend who found them in a jacket pocket when she went out to scrape the first snow off her car (northern Wisconsin).
They're perfect for working on a computer in an underheated room, too. I'm a retired church organist and I always found them useful for practicing when the church was not heated (anytime but Sunday morning).


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I simply can't thank you enough, firstly for your generosity in sharing your design and secondly for NOT using DPN's! I have a phobia about the latter and have been unable to find fingerless gloves anywhere on line that don't use DPN's. Fingerless gloves are amazing, not only for using my smart phone but also for walking my dog without fear of wearing gloves that don't allow for a good grip.

Again, thanks.

pzoe


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you and bravo!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much with sharing your pattern. I'm going to try it!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the pattern. I have been making a ribbed one without the thumb extension. I think I will try your pattern without the thumb. You just have to sew up the side seam and leave a hole for the thumb.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Great looking fingerless mitts, this pattern will make an great addition to my patterns that do not use double points. Working on a pair of bamboozle wristers now that were posted by another generous KPer.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Many thanks for giving us the pattern....free and easy..you are very kind.

Just a wee note....

If the needles used are U.S.7-8 that would work out to be 
4.50mm-4.00mm for those of us that are not Americans.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern with us!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

My Mom's hands and mine are on the small size and we would like them snug. This looks perfect. Thank you.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

If I wanted to make them for kids --6, 7, 9. How would you change the pattern --needle size? less stitches? shorter in wrist length, and palm? 

Your suggestions would be appreciated. I 'googled' kid sizes and they were mostly adult patterns. Thanks for you time.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

oannejay said:


> If I wanted to make them for kids --6, 7, 9. How would you change the pattern --needle size? less stitches? shorter in wrist length, and palm?
> 
> Your suggestions would be appreciated. I 'googled' kid sizes and they were mostly adult patterns. Thanks for you time.


I would do the rib pattern. You just cast on 38 stitches and work a K2,P2 ribbing for however long you want the gloves to be. I make the short ones 7 inches long and the long ones 10 inches long. After you cast off, you have a rectangle. Fold it in half lengthwise and start sewing down the side. I sew down about 2-1/2 inches and then carry the yarn through only one thickness to leave an opening for the thumb, then continue working through both thicknesses to the wrist end. Weave in the ends and you are done. Your finished glove will look like a narrow tube but, because of the ribbing, it is very stretchy and will fit small to large hands. For extra big hands you could add 4 stitches and cast on 42 instead of 38. I absolutely love making them this way because they really hug the hand.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you, Evie! I am going to make the one from Carol for my Mom,--her hands are the same size as mine (so that will be easy.) then start on the girls gloves, incorporating your pattern and hers. I also wanted to use put a granny square in the middle of the back of the glove. this is to coordinate it with a granny square headband --like an applique. I need to start now!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Would these be workable on aknitting machine?

Great Pattern


----------

